# Magia General > Hilos Destacados >  Magia en promocion de productos

## Mdmiguel

Buenos dias, tengo un trabajo en una tienda de vinos en un mercado de abastos (en el dia que actuo tienen promocion de alguna bodega) y no se como enfocarlo, no se si hacer dos o tres pases de magia a unas horas determinadas (no me conoce mucha gente ademas lo transformaria en mi espectaculo, quitandole protagonismo a la promoción) , si hacer magia en los corros de personas que se forman alrededor del puesto mientran degustan vinos, si hago magia fuera del puesto para llevarme esa gente al susodicho puesto.... Estoy muy perdido ya que soy un poco nuevo en magia para promociones, alguna sugerencia será muy bien recibida, y algún libro que comente estos casos también bien. Comentar tambien que el puesto es de mi padre por lo que tengo total libertad, y yo le suelo pegar a la magia de cerca aunque en mis escasas actuaciones mezclo 70%de cerca 30% de escenario. Muchisimas gracias por adelantado

----------


## Mariano2010

Buenas Mdmiguel, te recomiendo que no te alejes del objetivo para el cual te contratan, en este caso enfocar la magia a la promoción de un producto. De todas maneras, y si entendí bien, no fue una contratación formal? Fue una actuación de tu parte para potenciar la visibilidad del puesto de tu padre? Y me imagino también que ya la habrás hecho dado la fecha de tu mensaje? 

Sea como sea, y para futuras ocasiones, si tienes a mano esos elementos (vinos, promociones de bodegas, etc) entonces puedes hacer uso de ellos en tu magia. Busca siempre de utilizar el producto o la marca con algún efecto en el que se justifique y sea compatible. Por ejemplo, mandar a imprimir el logo de la bodega o marca en cuestión en la cara de cartas blancas, y terminar algún juego de magia transformando cartas en las manos de los espectadores por las cartas de la marca/producto. O bien utilizar una botella de la bodega para algún efecto de salón que use botellas. Son solo ideas, pero llevan tiempo y mucho uso de la imaginación. Aún así, vale la pena el esfuerzo, tus clientes te lo agradecerán más que cualquier juego genérico de magia que hagas, por más bueno que sea. Espero que mi respuesta te ayude en algo, la magia personalizada no es nada fácil en materia de ideas, pero como dije, crea un impacto diferente.

Saludos y suerte!

----------

